# Has anyone been to Hogleg Smith?



## hops2899 (Jan 10, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had been to Hogleg Smith in the last few months. If so, what did you think? How was your experience? Was the work done well and in a timely manner?


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know about lately, but when I was shooting CMSA Hogleg was my gunsmith and couldn't ask for better. Had a ruger(broken transfer bar) go down in the morning, He was at match, gun fixed and back in action before it was over. I think if he's behind he would tell you an accurate time frame. 

Andrew


----------

